# Bullying among large flocks?



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

My poor Sabian gets picked on a lot. It used to be just Quinn who has always been hateful to him, but it seems like he has become the whipping boy to most of the flock. 

Also, my sweet little cuddly boy hardly ever visits me anymore and seems scared of me. He seems scared of most things. I am sure it is in part because of the bullying in addition to hormones (he is molting and is 6 months old now).

Any suggestions? I would "rescue" him but he doesn't seem happy on me either. He is happy to be in the play tree with nobody bothering him. I just feel really bad for him. It is to the point where I have thought about re-homing him but I REALLY don't want to. Especially if it has to do with hormones and will get better with time. I don't care if he is ever a sweet cuddler again, but I want him to be safe, secure, and happy in his environment!

He does seem to be bonding with Delilah.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would still try timeouts...with everyone, each time they bother him. I know it is a task, but they need to know it is wrong. Just make sure that Sabian is never the only bird out because this would inspire jealousy and make the situation worse.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah, I always stop them and move the offending bird away from Sabian, but not necessarily a time out so I will try that. And I don't take him out separately.

Is there anything I can do to make him feel more confident other than not allowing others to pick on him?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Is there anything I can do to make him feel more confident other than not allowing others to pick on him?


To be honest, I let my flock deal with it among themselves. Fuzzy used to get picked on hardcore when we first got our tiels, then the offending bird got into lilies and passed away. Fuzzy became the offending bird. Hubby tried everything, timeouts, wing clipping, everything. I found that the other birds just learned to avoid Fuzzy. Pankakes has taken to acting this way as well, but my birds are like this to those they either see as a threat to their potential mate or something like that. Sabien may need to figure out how to handle it on his own, I mean they do fine in the wild without us interfering.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Good point. I just feel bad for him. It's not like they are attacking him or anything, they just pick on him. Quinn did it because Sabian is another male and maybe the others are just following Quinn. He does get love too. Delilah preens him frequently


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I always gave timeouts to Luna for chasing Krissi around. I don't think I was there often enough for it to have changed him though. Maybe it is best for them to deal with it.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Things actually seem to be going a little better. Quinn is so preoccupied with chasing the girls they hardly interact. None of his cage mates are mean to him. He has even come to visit me a few times  I am hoping that his moodiness is hormonal.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like it was...Fuzzy was like that through his teenage stage, now he's a lot nicer to the other birds and still wants to hang with me lol. Although now his girlfriend tags along so I have to share.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww that is sweet! He and Delilah seem to be hitting it off but then again she preens everyone in an attempt to get preened. The only time I can give her scritches is when she thinks another bird is doing it. Both my boys really seem to like her though


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Delilah is a little hussy. lol. Just kidding! 

I'm glad Sabian is doing better. As long as he has a buddy, and he is actually coming to visit you, it was probably just hormones. 

Grey let Kevin hold him for about 20 seconds yesterday.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

It's okay, she IS a hussy lol! Anything for scritches. Although nobody reciprocates! Mommy would love to but she isn't too sure about that!

I hope Grey and Kevin make up soon, sounds like a good start


----------

